# Just back from Laurel River Lake



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Spent the last few days camping and fishing Laurel River Lake Ky, didn't slay them but did get some nice smallies with the biggest just under 5lbs(35 ft deep on a blade), and tons of rainbows as well.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One of my most fav places in the world- grew up outside of London- nice fish!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

man o man what a beautful site of BIG FAT SMALLIES GOD I LOVE THEM FISH, and here i sit on my can thinking abought erie in april,pay back time;s comming,but till then ill just keep stering at your pigs,nice job,thanks for them nice pics, well back to the honey do this honey do that,thanks markfish


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great pics...sounds and looks like you had a great time!!!

I have a friend who lives in Corbin and fishes Laurel allot.....more during the colder months. He sends me pics of the huge smallies they are catching out of there!! I am hoping to sneak down there for a weekend this late winter/early spring....it's about 5 hours from me.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like you had a good trip.Am surprised that there wasn't walleye in your report.
Jake


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Thought I might jig up an eye or two myself but no dice on that trip. Couldn't keep the rainbows off my line. If anyone else is thinking of heading down, I highly reccomend Levi Jackson State Park, less than 15 miles from lake and they only charged me $14/night for tent site w/electric-pretty hard to beat that price!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like an awesome trip Bowman!!!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone have information about fishing the tailwaters of Laurel River Lake? I see that they stock trout, but I have not been able to get any info on what type of conditions to expect. Can you wade the tailwater area?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

How do you think the bass fishing will be down there in February? I'll be in KY for a week and just wonder how winter fishing is down there. Nice fish btw!!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Mark, I caught trout in almost every cove on the lake that I hit. Didn't try the tailwater, there's a power plant at bottom of the dam so i don't about the access right there but I do know there's a boat ramp just a little ways downstream where the tailwater meets the cumberland river, I believe it's on KY 1277. As far as winter fishing, I think it's supposed to be the best time of the year, I know I'll be back down soon.... -Mike


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! My mothers family is from Blackwater (just outside of London), but I have never fished Laurel. Im heading down, and want to try the fly rod on the tailwater and do some recon. From pictures, it looks like there is access at the dam, and as long as they are not generating it should be fishable (wading).

Your nice smallies have enticed me to finally do a kayak/camp trip on the lake in the Spring. From what I understand there is a boat-in campground and primitive camping in designated areas on the Lake. It doesnt get much better than catching smallies, and getting a few rainbows for the grill lakeside!


----------

